
Nikola sinks another 18% as Citron Research calls it a 'total fraud' - tosh
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/nikola-stock-price-citron-hindenburg-allegations-investor-selling-short-report-2020-9-1029582414
======
speedgoose
Do not open this link in your current tab, it will destroy your browser
history.

